
Faster Networks and Cheaper Messages = Microservices = Functions = Edge - joeyespo
http://highscalability.com/blog/2017/3/27/faster-networks-cheaper-messages-microservices-functions-edg.html
======
Centine
Quite interesting, but the final point - not to worry about lock-in seems a
little ridiculous to me. First off, it may hold for a simple product built in
12 hours but I have not yet seen a magic bullet that reduced the complexity of
rebuilding software by several orders of magnitude. If you have something that
took 2 years to build, it's not probable that cloud functions would reduce the
rewrite barrier to anywhere near zero.

Secondly, there aren't that many alternatives - yet. This will probably be
remedied.

------
jbchoo
this is good. Worth reading.

